# red cherry cross-breeding fire red/bloody mary



## brook39 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Everyone
i was just wondering if it is possible housing red cherry with bloody mary or fire/painted red. I would like to know if the offspring between those variations would effect coloration. I've had bad experience with accidental cross breeding red cherry with other heteropoda, like chocolate, yellow, the offspring I got was mainly brown, greenish or pale. what about red cherry and fire, since they're both red color


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

You will get more and more red cherries. First there will be some fire reds and later more and more red cherries. If you will cull the uglier ones, you might have nice population of good colored red cherries, but nothing more.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

From what I understand, BM don't breed true a majority of the time anyways. I've read as high as 50% cull rate and even entire colonies reverting to chocolate. IMO...if you want really nice red shrimp, start with PFR and simply concentrate on maintaining them. Cull the less desirable ones which shouldn't be many if you get them initially from good stock, and add in new stock from different lines once in a while. I personally think PFR looks nicer than BM anyways and are cheaper too.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Cherry x Fire/PFR

You'll get nicer looking cherries but potentially lesser colored Fire/PFR. If you cull/separate the less desired offspring into their own tank and concentrate on the main tank, then you can "breed up" the cherries to Fire/PFR coloration.

Fire and PFR don't breed true anyway, as they'll still throw lesser colored offspring, so even if you started with a Fire or PFR colony to begin with, and didn't cull any of the offspring, that colony could easily turn into a cherry colony over time.

Cherry x BM can result in more red shrimp, too, although it'll be different than the first mix.



There is a line of shrimp that is being called "Savage Red's", as they were bred for many generations by Lindsay Savage. They are PFR x BM. She is no longer breeding them, but some other hobbyists have taken up her line to try and continue it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

True but I found that PFR bred much truer than the 50% I see reported about BM. When I had mine...I had to cull very few. 10% tops if that. I'm getting ready to order my first shrimp since my return...still deciding on red or blue but all the PFR talk really has me kinda wanting red again. But those blues...when they are nice...they are REALLY nice.


----------

